
Show HN: A platform for longform online discussions between two or more people - FailMore
https://taaalk.co/#hn2
======
FailMore
Hi, I'm the developer behind Taaalk. I built Taaalk because I feel there is a
lot of hidden knowledge that current online social formats make it difficult
to access. My hope is back and forth discussions change this.

If you feel like you know something/someone worth being interviewed
about/discussing, please write to me (email on my profile page). I'll either
discuss it with you myself, or match you up with someone suitable.

